

Build your portfolio by working on interesting projects with mentors - zooso
http://www.zyring.com

======
bbody
How much does it cost? Everything on the website seems very vague. The premise
is interesting though.

~~~
zooso
We haven't locked down the pricing structure yet but we will be offering a
discounted membership for early adopters.

The idea is that everyone needs a lot of practice to get good at a technology.

While courses usually give you the theoretical and conceptual knowledge, you
usually don't have ways to put those learnings into practice through real
world projects.

We envision Zyring to be more like lab than a classroom such that you will
build relevant products and technologies that will help you grow your skills
or transition to a new career.

So here is the step by step of how it works:

1- Get matched with a mentor. 2- Introductory meetings with your mentor to
determine your knowledge gap and how you will develop the projects in your
track. 3- Review collection of curated material from experts in the field. 4-
You work with your mentor to create a real world project. You will meet
regularly with your mentor to get feedback, help, and direction. 5- You
release and demo your work and put it on your portfolio. 6- If you choose so,
companies from that track will be invited to view your portfolio and offer you
job opportunities.

------
tienthanh8490
Are you open for online learning ?

~~~
zaryaf
Yes, Zyring will be primarily online, unless you choose to meet with your
mentors in person.

Our primary focus is on hands-on projects, not so much teaching you how to
actually do the basics. So our collection of resources will be curated from
the web as we believe there is an abundance of premium level education
material already online for free.

Does that answer your question?

~~~
tienthanh8490
Thanks, that sounds good. I subscribed, let's see how it goes

